# A tale of love and death: Mishima meets Wagner



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

An extraordinary film, 28 minutes long, made in 1966 by Yukio Mishima.

https://operawire.com/opera-meets-f...shimas-patriotism-wagners-tristan-und-isolde/

I've posted this on the main forum for those who might not frequent the opera forum:

https://www.talkclassical.com/72825-transcendent-fusion-mishima-s.html

I found it powerful and recommend it to everyone not allergic to the sight of blood filmed in black and white!


----------

